# Please enable Tapatalk



## PJ Diaz (Apr 18, 2012)

Could you please enable Tapatalk for this forum? It's as easy as injecting a simple link of code. Tapatalk is a way better app for vB forum moble surfing. I bought the RIU app, and frankly it sucks. Tapatalk is way better.


----------



## tharealmclovin (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree lets get on this.


----------



## tgif (Sep 24, 2012)

Please enable tapatalk, instructions here.


----------



## StainedClass (Oct 3, 2012)

tapatalk now supports push notifications its sweet as hell.. vB's mobile app is a turd and even vB knows this though you will never hear them admit it.


----------



## heartbraden (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm just gonna bump this request. It's incredibly simple and would allow me to browse from my phone with ease. I'd be on this site so much more often if I could use Tapatalk with it.


----------



## wallnutmonkeys (Mar 5, 2013)

id like that aswell


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

theres already a thread on this we will not enable tapatalk because it gives that company access to the entire website and all of our user's information, we are worried about your privacy and security not because we don't wanna do it


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 23, 2013)

So is RIU tapatalk enabled now?
I Got the tapatalk pop up when i came online today.
But I can't find it in there list of supported sites?

love tapatalk for uploading from my phone, and now its free...


----------



## Nineball (Oct 23, 2013)

Same here just noticed it today asking if I would like to open in tapatalk.


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/announcements.html


----------



## Admin (Oct 24, 2013)

The Rollitup App has been upgraded, give it a shot if you don't like it will give you 100% refund.


----------



## ThaFuture (Dec 8, 2013)

I downloaded this today only because it pops up every time I go to access this site on mobile. No access through the app, please enable.


----------

